# Loking for free, really free editing sofware.



## daniel (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi everybody

I'm looking for a free editing sofware that I could use to edit song.

I'm teaching English as a second language and sometimes songs have both harder and easier part for my student. I would like to be able to delete the as an example part where the singer sings to fast and maybe repeat some easier part.

( multi-language would be a plus)

I saw in another tread about audacity. It looks interesting, except that it is not free.


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

daniel said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> I'm looking for a free editing sofware that I could use to edit song.
> 
> ...


Are you sure it isn't free? try here:

http://audacity.sourceforge.net/

anther program to look at is reaper.


----------



## daniel (Dec 31, 2006)

Thank you, I 'll check it out.


----------

